# selecting multiple images from an excel sheet



## cversieren (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi , 

I'm working on a project with a client who asks me the following: 

is there a possibility to have lightroom select or label images automatically starting from an excel sheet with the names of the images on it? 

the purpose would be that the list of ordered products, that's in the excel-list, could be in someway imported into lightroom so that the "selected or labeled" images can then be exported.
The manes of the pictures will be the exact same ones as in lightroom.

The client said, that selecting the images manually would be a big task per client. 

i found http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/lightroom/list-view/  , but that won't do what i want..

thanks for the answers.

Carlos ( Belgium)


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  This is not a task that can be completed in LR.  Unless John Beardsworth has a better solution, you will need to do this manually.  The LR catalog is a SQLite database.  As such any SQLite database manager can be used to update a copy of the catalog file.  Using SQL to do this is probably just about as tedious as updating the titles manually.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 31, 2015)

The next version of ListView does have the ability to send data from Excel to Lightroom and is available to try from my Lightroom Solutions site where there's a video showing it in action. This new feature communicates with LR using an Excel add-in and just requires you to enter a cell formula for each value you want to post to Lightroom. You then just click a Send to Lightroom button. So it's the easiest way to get large amounts of data into a catalogue - if someone knows how to use Excel. But it will be "unsupported" in the sense that if people can't figure it out for themselves, I really don't think they should be using it - whether it's with this method or SQL or whatever, updating LR from external data is a job for those with good tech skills. 

I think LrTransporter offers a way to select images by entering a text file.

John


----------

